# Jahres-Fischereierlaubnisschein für NRW-Kanäle?



## Dissection2k (17. April 2009)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe da ein kleines "Problemchen". Ich bin zum Jahreswechsel umgezogen und habe daher verpasst, zum 31.12.08 meinen Jahresbeitrag in unserem Angelverein zu bezahlen - Dort war ich passives Mitglied. Nun wollte ich, nachdem der Stress endlich vorbei ist, meinen Beitrag bezahlen, sowie meinen Jahresschein für die NRW-Kanäle. Heute habe ich dann bei unserem Verein angerufen: Man teilte mir mit, dass nun

a) alles teurer geworden sei und ich
b) alle Beiträge, inklusive Anmeldegebühr (!!!) neu bezahlen müsse! |gr:

Daher meine Frage: Bekomme ich den Kanalschein nicht irgendwo, im Raum Oberhausen, Duisburg, etc., ohne in einen Verein eintreten zu müssen? 

Schließlich möchte ich langsam wieder ans Wasser! :q

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Schöne Grüße!

Dissection2k

UPDATE: Nunmehr habe ich herausgefunden, dass ohne Verein nichts läuft... Ja, blöd...


----------



## yummi (17. April 2009)

*AW: Jahres-Fischereierlaubnisschein für NRW-Kanäle?*

Naja, es läuft theoretisch zwar nichts ohne Verein, aber man kann trotzdem eine Jahreskarte bekommen.

Es ist richtig, dass man einem Verein angehören muss, aber es gibt etliche "Vereine", die Mitgliedschaften anbieten, nur damit die "Mitlgieder" eine Verbanskarte bekommen. Das ist der einzige Zweck des Vereins. Kannst deine Mitgliegschaft dann entweder sofort wieder kündigen, oder im nächsten Jahr sofort ne neue holen.

D.h. du unterschreibst einen Aufnahmeantrag mit der Aufnahmegebühr von 0 €. Gleichzeitig wird der Pass und die Kanalkarte bestellt. Wenn du die abholst, musst du nur noch dein Kündigungsschreiben unterschreiben zum 31.12.09 und schon hast du die Jahreskarte. Alternativ nicht kündigen und 2010 die nächste Karte und deine Marke abholen.

Musst mal rumhören, ob es so einen Verein bei auch in der Nähe gibt. Eigentlich ist es aber eagl, weil die Kanalkarte ja sowieso gilt.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (17. April 2009)

*AW: Jahres-Fischereierlaubnisschein für NRW-Kanäle?*

Moin,
ich bin mir nicht sicher wie das genau ist aber ich meine das man die Jahreskarten nur Anfang des Jahres bestellen kann .
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
LG.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## yummi (18. April 2009)

*AW: Jahres-Fischereierlaubnisschein für NRW-Kanäle?*

Das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Bekomme meine Karte und Marke eh automatisch am Jahresanfang, wenn der Beitrag bezahlt wurde. 

Ich glaube aber, dass man auch später noch die Karte bestellen kann gegen eine Gebühr für die Einzelbestellung.

Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher. Demnach lieber nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## Dissection2k (18. April 2009)

*AW: Jahres-Fischereierlaubnisschein für NRW-Kanäle?*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin mir nicht sicher wie das genau ist aber ich meine das man die Jahreskarten nur Anfang des Jahres bestellen kann .
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.



Also bei meinem alten Verein, in dem ich ja passives Mitglied war, konnte man, wenn man im Verein war, die Mitgliedschaft nur am Ende des Jahres verlängern (keine Überweisung o.ä. möglich) - Einen Tag zu spät und die Mitgliedschaft ist dahin, wie ich leidlich feststellen musste. Gegen erneute Zahlung von Aufnahmegebühr und Jahresbeitrag "könnte" ich auch wieder rein kommen - Doch da ich dort so pampig empfangen wurde, habe ich gar keine Lust mehr, dort einzutreten. Den Schein hätte ich dann übrigens auch bestellen, bzw. direkt bekommen können - War bei meinem Eintritt in den Verein ja auch so und ist wohl "Usus" bei Neuaufnahmen (nur der Hafenschein muss bestellt werden).

Nun habe ich mal hier ein Wenig im Forum gestöbert und bin auf diesen Verein hier gestoßen. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Krabbenfänger (18. April 2009)

*AW: Jahres-Fischereierlaubnisschein für NRW-Kanäle?*

Moin,
Du kommst ja aus Oberhausen,komm doch zu uns in den Verein.
LG.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## gopalfreak (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Jahres-Fischereierlaubnisschein für NRW-Kanäle?*

Hi Dissection2k,

und? Bist du jetzt schon irgendwo "Mitglied"?
Suche nämlich auch einen solchen Verein für meine "ab und zu" Tage an der Ruhr...


----------

